# Philips 32" TV HD-Ready & PC (Probleme)



## Incubali (23. September 2009)

Habe mal zum Spaß mein alten Philips HDReady 32 Zoll LCD TV an mein Rechner angeschlossen um ein paar HD Formate (720p & 1080p) zu testen. 

Bin mit 1080p trotz downscaling mehr zufrieden als die 720p.

Zu meinem Problemchen: Wenn ich das Windows Bild auf dem TV habe, sollte ich natürlich die Auflösung ändern um überhaupt was lesen zu können.

Normale Auflösung meiner Samsung Screens: 1680x1050
Auflösung des HD-Ready TVs: 1366x768p

Nun bekomme ich aber nur näherungsweise eine solche Einstellung auf das TV Gerät. Sprich ich hab immer etwas schwarzen Rand um das Bild, bzw. es ist darüber hinausgestreckt und schneidet Bild ab. Wie bekomme ich das perfekt hin?

Thx


----------



## Otep (23. September 2009)

Hm, die Auflösung müsste 1360*768 sein, auch wenn 1366 irgendwo geschrieben steht... 

Welche GraKa und was fürn Kabel? HDMI, DVI oder RGB?


----------



## Incubali (23. September 2009)

Fernseher raus HDMI - HDMI auf DVI - DVI in GeForce GTX280


----------



## Otep (23. September 2009)

das habe ich mir schon gedacht... versuche mal das ganze mit dem RGB-Kabel... und als Auflösung 1360*768...
Das muss gehen. So habe ich es ein Jahr lang gehabt... 

dann war der nVidia Treiber mal so weit das es mit deiner Konstellation (HDMI) funktioniert hat... 
war aber immer ein gefic** bis es mit der richtigen Auflösung funktionierte...



Eigentlich sollte es so sein:

PC Aus, dann (HDMI+Adapter) anschließen... PC einschalten... (kann sein das Du beim booten ein verzogenes Bild hast)...
Wenn Du dann ins Windows gelangst, sollte der Treiber automisch erkennen das Du ein LCD-TV angeschlossen hast (neuer Treiber is wichtig)...
Als Auflösung solltest Du dann 1360*768 zur Auswahl haben unter nem Reiter PC (was in der nVidia-Systemsteuerung ganz unten steht)... 
weiter oben kommen 1080p usw. die nicht verwenden...

InGame nimmst Du auch die Auflösung 1360*768 / 16:9... was aber nicht jedes Game mit macht... und oft Probleme verursacht...


----------



## Incubali (23. September 2009)

RGB kabel? hab ich glaub keins ... das sollte doch auch per DVI auf HDMI gehen ... das wird doch immer empfohlen oder?


----------



## Otep (23. September 2009)

Oder ein DVi-Kabel von der Graka und mit nem DVI auf RGB-Adapter zum TV... sowas hat man doch eigentlich ... das Kabel muss Du ja haben wegen deinem TFT, den Adapter vielleicht nicht...


Klar solltest das eigentlich mit HDMI gehen, theoretisch zumindest  
Geht selbst bei meinem TFT nicht immer... warum das so ist weiß ich auch nicht... wobei du das identische Bild hast mit DVI-, oder HDMI-Kabel... was einen unterschid macht ist das RGB... das sieht man gewaltig...


----------



## Incubali (23. September 2009)

werde nacher nochmal etwas rumexperimentieren ... vor allem auch mit der nvidia sys steuerung ... da hatte ich garnich dran gedacht ^^

grazie ;D


----------



## Otep (23. September 2009)

Was ganz praktisch zum fuddelm ist, wenn Du beide Monitore (TFT/LCD)anschliesst...

Den es kann passieren das Du mit dem LCD kein Bild bekommst wenn Du was umstellst und dann bleibt nur der Reset-Knopf 

So hast Du zumindest immer auf dem TFT ein Bild...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. September 2009)

Incubali schrieb:


> Auflösung des HD-Ready TVs: 1366x768p
> 
> Nun bekomme ich aber nur näherungsweise eine solche Einstellung auf das TV Gerät. Sprich ich hab immer etwas schwarzen Rand um das Bild, bzw. es ist darüber hinausgestreckt und schneidet Bild ab. Wie bekomme ich das perfekt hin?
> 
> Thx



- Overscan abschalten - wie steht sicher in der Anleiung des LCD-TV sofern er das unterstützt.
Sollte eigentlich bei einem halbwegs aktuellen LCD-TV der Fall sein.

- 1360x768 ist schon die richtige Auflösung - normalerweise sollte der LCD-TV diese Auflösung mit jeweils 3 Pixeln an den Seiten darstelen.
Wenn er das Bild aber in die Breite zieht sollte es hoffentlich auch eine Eistellung dafür geben.
Alternativ wäre auch die Möglichkeit zu versuchen dem PC per Grafiktreiber oder Monitortreiber die Auflösung von 1366x768  beizubringen.

PS: Welcher TV isses denn GENAU?


----------



## Incubali (24. September 2009)

Philips Cineos mit Backlight




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. September 2009)

Incubali schrieb:


> Philips Cineos mit Backlight
> 
> http://www.netzwelt.de/images/articles/display-philips-cineos-32pfl9632d-1189248756-1189331812.jpg



Link geht nicht!

Aber hab jetzt mal irgendeinen Cineos-TV mit 32" rausgepickt - bei diesem LCD-TV (32PF9531) steht das bei PC betrieb per VGA nur maximal eine XGA-Auflösung möglich ist.
Wie hoch die maximale Auflösung mit HDMI im PC-Betrieb ist hab ich nicht gefunden in dieser Anleitung.

Wie heißt denn der TV jetzt GENAU?
Und wann ist er auf den Markt gekommen?


----------



## Otep (24. September 2009)

Hast Du es mal mit dem DVI oder RGB Kabel versucht?

Sein Link is nur ein Bild...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

